# Leveling Kit



## 48archer (Feb 5, 2011)

Thinking about putting a 2in leveling kit on my 2010 2500 regular cab with the 6.7. Im looking at the ones Day Star makes and wondering if anyone else has tried them. They are a poly spacer and im wondering how they are holding up with a plow.


----------



## UglyTruck (Feb 8, 2007)

go with a steel spacer... Hell Bent Steel sells them on ebay pretty reasonably priced and i have never heard any complaints about them. they are what i had before i went with a set of SuperCoils.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

yup hells bent is good stuff


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

48archer;1234243 said:


> Thinking about putting a 2in leveling kit on my 2010 2500 regular cab with the 6.7. Im looking at the ones Day Star makes and wondering if anyone else has tried them. They are a poly spacer and im wondering how they are holding up with a plow.


Don't bother with poly, get the steel like stated above. I got 2.5" steel powdercoated spacers from Ebay for $55 shipped to my door. They are made by top gun customz who are very reputable- just search on ebay and you'll find the good deals.


----------



## m3klee (Nov 3, 2010)

I was thinking about one of these also and looked at the hell bent kits like you guys recommended, did you also get the sway bar drop brackets and end links? or did you guys just put in the leveling kit and thats it?


----------



## Booman70 (Feb 7, 2007)

I just changed my shocks also


----------



## 48archer (Feb 5, 2011)

I see the steel spacers are popular here, what is wrong with the poly spacers that Daystar are making?


----------



## 48archer (Feb 5, 2011)

Another thing i see is i dont think the factory shocks will need replaced, i jacked the truck up 2 inches to where it will be after i install the leveling kit, then i continued to jack it up until the shock stretched out and stopped, that was another 4 inches, that should be enough travel with the new spacers i would think.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Some replace shocks, others don't. With 2" its really your preference. Same with the sway bar drop. Some guys have death wobble after doing the lift and others never do. Personally I think a lot of death wobble comes from BFG A/T Tires. Guys have literally switched tires and never had a problem again- don't ask me why.


----------



## UglyTruck (Feb 8, 2007)

48archer;1236364 said:


> I see the steel spacers are popular here, what is wrong with the poly spacers that Daystar are making?


when i was researching them for my truck (5 years ago) i got lots of responses on the Diesel forum sites that in the northern climates they are prone to splitting under the added weight of the diesel engine. Down south there seemed to be no problem with them and up north on the gassers (no plow) there seemed to be no problem with them. apparently there is a problem with the repeated freeze and thaw compounded with the extra weight.. on top of that i was gonna add an additional 1000# + to the mix so i didn't want to take the chance. so it stands to reason that on this site where it is all northern climate + plow that the standard response is to steer clear of the poly spacers. JMO...


----------



## UglyTruck (Feb 8, 2007)

plowguy43;1236714 said:


> Some replace shocks, others don't. With 2" its really your preference. Same with the sway bar drop. Some guys have death wobble after doing the lift and others never do. Personally I think a lot of death wobble comes from BFG A/T Tires. Guys have literally switched tires and never had a problem again- don't ask me why.


I do not doubt that you have seen this happen, but i have seen this posted here and on other sites as well. all I have to say is that my death wobble went away when i added BFG AT TA KO's..... I am a firm believer that if you are putting truck rated tires on, then the tires are not the problem.... put the "Light Duty" BFG's on that are weight rated for a ford ranger then yes, the sidewalls will not carry the weight of the truck and any suspension problems are instantly magnafied. "But they were so much cheaper than the heavier rated tires" is usually where i have seen these threads die out on the diesel forums.

I will admit that I am biased, I love my BFG's. they are the best gripping longest wearing tires i have ever had......

To each their own Thumbs Up


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

That's interesting and a good point. I agree the BFG's are an awesome tire, I had them on an older F150 and loved them. I haven't purchased them since due to their high price.


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

I had my mind set on HBS too but after today, I'm considering something from Carli Suspension.

http://www.thecarlisuspension.com/index.html


----------



## m3klee (Nov 3, 2010)

my hbs 's just showed up today, gonna have them put on this week, cant wait to see the difference it makes


----------



## BigJoeC (Apr 29, 2010)

Alright guys. I have a 2007 Dodge Ram 1500 4x4 HEMI w/ an Quad Cab & 8ft bed and stock dodge factory alumin polished 20" rims. I dont like the rakeing affect so i looked on skyjacker and they want like $600. So i went to my local 4wheels Parts place and they did it for $400 something with a wheel aligment and a 2yr warenty..its seeet.. ill have to post a pic of it.You can really see and feel the difference. The lvling kit is awsome. It rides higher too! Oh and its got a K&N cold air intake and straight pipe.. its a beast..just throwin that out there..lol


----------



## 08SnowPusher (Jan 29, 2011)

Laszlo Almasi;1239586 said:


> I had my mind set on HBS too but after today, I'm considering something from Carli Suspension.
> 
> http://www.thecarlisuspension.com/index.html


Carli makes great stuff. If you want to level out your truck without using spacers they have progressive rate springs, adjustable control arms, adjustable track bars, bilstein shocks, and steering box braces. This is the technically correct way of lifting the front end without changing geometry and axle position under the truck (the steering box brace is recommended on any Dodge HD, saves your box and helps tighten the front end up, doesn't help geometry). I have heard the springs work really well also. When the plow isn't on the truck the first few inches of compression are nice and soft giving the truck a great ride on the street. The downfall, it can get pricey, but you get what you pay for.

I have a 08 2500 with the 6.7 and I went with the 2" hellbent spacers and purchased my steering box brace through PSC. Not all steering box braces are created exactly equal and PSC makes a nice one for a reasonable price. The only other thing that I did when the spacers were installed was to have a front end alignment done. I like the look, 33" tires fit very easily for the summer time, and the truck sits pretty level with aBoss poly V, salter on the back, and a few hundred pounds of salt in the bed. I accomplished what I wanted to do for a very reasonable price, but the Carli stuff is definitely a nicer way to go.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Carli is awesome, there are pictures of guys jumping Diesel 2500's on Dodgetalk.com who all swear by Carli parts.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Tough Country makes a set of steel spacers too- got a set to put in mine a few years back - still sitting in the shed. Maybe this summer...


----------

